# 2011 Crystal Red Cruze LTZ/RS



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

HOT! Love it.


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

Really nice! Enjoy it!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Very very nice. I'm jealous! I have not seen that interior color yet in person. I like it but don't think it would go with a Black Granite Cruze. Am I right? Is it like brown and tan?


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

very nice, i like it alot


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..."Welcome Aboard!" So, now I know there're _at least_ two Cruze LTZ's in Arizona...one more and we can make a "conspiracy" (ha,ha)


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I was torn between that Crystal Red and the Black Granite. I decided with the black because my previous vehicle was red, so I wanted a change. But boy, that red is SHARP, especially with the RS Package. Congrats on the new purchase.


Also, is that a Chevelle I see in the garage???


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

What a beaut! Congrats!!!!!

The US red is so much nicer than the CDN red. I wonder why we don't have the same paint


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

luv2cruze said:


> What a beaut! Congrats!!!!!
> 
> The US red is so much nicer than the CDN red. I wonder why we don't have the same paint


The Crystal Red Tintcoat is the same from what I can tell


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

The one I see on the lot downstairs and the one I see in the pic above look like different reds to me. Kretz' looks brighter. I dunno, maybe it's just me. It doesn't make sense if they are different..

Kretz, do you know what your paint code is? I can't seem to find the US code, but CDN is GBE.


----------



## CustomCruze (Jan 8, 2011)

I have the Black Granite with that same Cocoa/Tan interior... I love it. The "tan" is more of a "white/tan"... it's super light. I looks really classy. I normally an not a fan of tan, but the coloring is really nice and it looks great.

Nice pictures, the red goes very well with it!


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice! Congratulations. I've got the same except she's a 1LT. Check out my album. I love that red. Have fun!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there seems to be _three_ different *RED* colours available for the Cruze:

• *GBE* = Crystal Red Metallic tintcoat
• *GCE* = Super Red
• *GCS* = Velvet Red Metallic

...however, the Super Red and Velvet Red might not be USA/Canadian colours!

...these are the _published_ 2011 USA colour codes:

• *GAN* = Silver Ice Metallic
• *GAO* = Gold Mist Metallic
• *GAP* = Imperial Blue Metallic
• *GAR* = Black Granite Metallic
• *GAZ* = Summit White
• *GBE* = Crystal Red Metallic tintcoat
• *GGW* = Taupe Gray Metallic
• *GLF* = Ice Blue Metallic

..._other_ colour codes that I've found attributed to the Cruze (2010?) are:

• *GAR* = Carbon Flash
• *GCB* = Galaxy White
• *GCE* = Super Red
• *GCS* = Velvet Red Metallic
• *GCT* = Moroccan Blue Metallic
• *GCU* = Atlantis Blue Metallic
• *GCV* = Pewter Gray Metallic
• *GCW* = Misty Lake Metallic
• *GCZ* = Lt. Gold Metallic


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> The one I see on the lot downstairs and the one I see in the pic above look like different reds to me. Kretz' looks brighter. I dunno, maybe it's just me. It doesn't make sense if they are different..
> 
> Kretz, do you know what your paint code is? I can't seem to find the US code, but CDN is GBE.


I too wondered about the red colour being different. The name of the Crystal red tintcoat is different in the cdn brochure vs the American. The american has metallic inserted in the middle. The red I initially saw on the lot was disappointing compared to what I had seen in the media but if you look the pic of my RS it doesn't look that much different than your american model. Maybe the RS comes with a different paint code? This was taken shortly after our first introduction. She looked good after the long trip from Lordstown.


----------



## john12121 (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats...!Great car..Enjoy the ride.I always think that black one looks more good .I should say that i was wrong.Red Cruze also look much pretty..


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

lostjuan said:


> I too wondered about the red colour being different. The name of the Crystal red tintcoat is different in the cdn brochure vs the American. The american has metallic inserted in the middle. The red I initially saw on the lot was disappointing compared to what I had seen in the media but if you look the pic of my RS it doesn't look that much different than your american model. Maybe the RS comes with a different paint code? This was taken shortly after our first introduction. She looked good after the long trip from Lordstown.


Ok, happy to know I'm not alone! The pics in the media definitely looked different than what I'd seen in person. The RS does get the same paint as the regular models though. 

I have learned though that it is a very different colour in the sun than it is in the shade. The paint really has many levels to it. It does make it look like a different colour! 

BTW, your car is a beaut!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

KretzJ said:


> Our newest family member was delivered last Friday to Sands Chevrolet here in Phoenix.
> 
> MSRP - $27,005 (all options except spare tire and license plate frame)
> PAID - $24,885 (USAA Member's Buyer Program)


Congratulations! Drive it in good health. That would be the exact model and color I would get IF I replace my Malibu LTZ come April. I'm thinking more of waiting for the new Buick Verano instead. Time will tell.


----------



## anjy834u (Feb 4, 2011)

well talking about red and black, i was in a messy dilemma myself. and me too went for black. it should somehow grew on me.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...there seems to be _three_ different *RED* colours available for the Cruze:
> 
> • *GBE* = Crystal Red Metallic tintcoat
> • *GCE* = Super Red
> ...


I WISH GM would lend BUICK one of these reds so they could start making some red Regals BEFORE 2012!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, the thought of waiting for the Buick Verano has vanished! I will be picking up my red LTZ RS with black interior on Valentine's Day! With the pull ahead of 3 months on my current lease, the $1,000 loyalty, no deposit and no first month's payment, I HAD to jump at the idea of a new car in the middle of this rotten winter! I wanted the cocoa interior also, but there were NO LTZ RSs within a 500 mile radius of the dealer in RI. The red LTZ RS cars that did have the cocoa interior had the nav, or didn't have the sunroof or the premium radio etc. This was the ONLY car that had every option except the nav and the cocoa interior. I can't wait!

FWIW- don't know what kind of wax you use, but try ZAINO on the red. You will NOT believe the shine. It gives the car a wet look. Most things slide right off the paint. Good luck.


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Well, the thought of waiting for the Buick Verano has vanished! I will be picking up my red LTZ RS with black interior on Valentine's Day! With the pull ahead of 3 months on my current lease, the $1,000 loyalty, no deposit and no first month's payment, I HAD to jump at the idea of a new car in the middle of this rotten winter! I wanted the cocoa interior also, but there were NO LTZ RSs within a 500 mile radius of the dealer in RI. The red LTZ RS cars that did have the cocoa interior had the nav, or didn't have the sunroof or the premium radio etc. This was the ONLY car that had every option except the nav and the cocoa interior. I can't wait!
> 
> FWIW- don't know what kind of wax you use, but try ZAINO on the red. You will NOT believe the shine. It gives the car a wet look. Most things slide right off the paint. Good luck.


I am picking up my Red LTZ today as well. And it has the Jet Black interior. The only RS close to me is Black / Black and that is not a color combo I want. I will probably put a small aftermarket spoiler on and possibly foglights. I am not crazy about the foglight treatment on the RS package. Some guy has a pic of his Black LTZ on the homepage and it looks like he put fogs in that look really nice. Good luck with the car and you are right on about Zaino....stuff is amazing! I use it on my Motorcycle.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Yama1yzf said:


> I am picking up my Red LTZ today as well. And it has the Jet Black interior. The only RS close to me is Black / Black and that is not a color combo I want. I will probably put a small aftermarket spoiler on and possibly foglights. I am not crazy about the foglight treatment on the RS package. Some guy has a pic of his Black LTZ on the homepage and it looks like he put fogs in that look really nice. Good luck with the car and you are right on about Zaino....stuff is amazing! I use it on my Motorcycle.


Congratulations to you too! I can't wait! Leaving soon to go to RI to pick it up. This was the ONLY LTZ RS within a 500 miles radius of the RI dealer that had every option that I wanted without the nav system. I wanted the cocoa interior, but if we found one with the cocoa interior, then it had the nav or didn't have a sunroof or the premium radio. So, I settled for the black! I'll survive! 

What state are you in? The RS was hard to find because they only recently started making them. The same thing happened when I got my 2008 Malibu LTZ with the 6 cyl. engine. At the time GM was pushing the 4 cyl., so some strings had to be pulled to get me the 6 cyl.


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Congratulations to you too! I can't wait! Leaving soon to go to RI to pick it up. This was the ONLY LTZ RS within a 500 miles radius of the RI dealer that had every option that I wanted without the nav system. I wanted the cocoa interior, but if we found one with the cocoa interior, then it had the nav or didn't have a sunroof or the premium radio. So, I settled for the black! I'll survive!
> 
> What state are you in? The RS was hard to find because they only recently started making them. The same thing happened when I got my 2008 Malibu LTZ with the 6 cyl. engine. At the time GM was pushing the 4 cyl., so some strings had to be pulled to get me the 6 cyl.




I am in NY.....


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Congratulations to you too! I can't wait! Leaving soon to go to RI to pick it up. This was the ONLY LTZ RS within a 500 miles radius of the RI dealer that had every option that I wanted without the nav system. I wanted the cocoa interior, but if we found one with the cocoa interior, then it had the nav or didn't have a sunroof or the premium radio. So, I settled for the black! I'll survive!
> 
> What state are you in? The RS was hard to find because they only recently started making them. The same thing happened when I got my 2008 Malibu LTZ with the 6 cyl. engine. At the time GM was pushing the 4 cyl., so some strings had to be pulled to get me the 6 cyl.


You'll be happy with the black interior, it's nice. I really do like the two tone leather interiors except for the color combos they have. Just wish they had more color options with the leather. I think that cocoa brown interior would be dated pretty quickly.


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

Yama1yzf said:


> I am in NY.....


I just went up to look at mine while the sun was still shining......the red is an awesome color. Got to wait until the wife gets home to go pick it up but the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*It's here!*

Picked up the new baby today! So far, THRILLED with the gas mileage! Drove about 90 miles from RI back to CT. All highway- I-95 -going varying speeds from 55-75. The display says 31.2 MPG for 109 miles. The car had 62 miles on it because they had to get the swap from another dealer. Can't go 55 for long on I-95 around here or you'll get killed! The car is very quiet. I think even quieter than my Malibu was. Going 75 FEELS like 55! When I ever looked at the speedometer and saw 75 I was shocked. I want to break it in easily.

It's very comfortable. The hardest thing for me to get used to was the power seat because it only has ONE lever. I have to figure out how to get it just right. Glad I'm the only driver because I would hate to have to keep adjusting the seat. One thing I was VERY disappointed with is the passenger seat is NOT power! I guess in looking at all the equipment features I just saw 6-way and "assumed" it was power. Haven't had a car with a manual passenger seat in decades! Wasn't thrilled about that.

The trunk seems to be a fairly good size. The glove compartment is finally big enough for MORE that a pair of gloves. Unfortunately I can't say the same for the center console with that tiny armrest holder. My Malibu had 2 separate compartments with plenty of storage. Since I sort of "downgraded", i can't expect the Cruze to have the same amenities as the Malibu. If they had changed the Malibu a LITTLE bit, I would have gotten another one. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy with the Cruze- so far, so good. i just like all kinds of gadgets/extras.

I don't have to worry about what I am going to put in the storage compartment on the dash because I have NO storage compartment! When you get the upgraded Pioneer system, a big speaker takes the place of the storage bin! 

I posted some pictures below in my Kodak EasyShare. At the bottom of the Kodak screen, you can SLOW down the slideshow so you can read the comments below the pictures.

As far as the shifting, I only had about a block to drive from the dealer before I got on the highway, but it did feel a "little" quirky. WHY do they have to make a "learning" tranny to begin with? I've had plenty of cars with a NORMAL tranny that was already educated and knew how to shift all by itself without having to learn anything! If my mileage stays good and the car shifts without hanging, I'll put up with it for the next 3 years.

Stay tuned.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I get a blank page on that kodakgallery.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I get a blank page on that kodakgallery.


Sorry. I pasted the link from Kodak EasyShare. Guess you can't do it that way. It works if I e-mail the album FROM Kodak?

Anyway, they're in PhotoBucket now and that seems to work. Have to go out now and find some winter black mats and just drive the car!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

It time to call your dog and update your avatar!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

tsuracing said:


> it time to call your dog and update your avatar!


Done!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Don't get new winter mats yet. Wait for the Husky or Weathertech mats to come out. I have had both in previous vehicles and they are the best. I prefer Weathertechs.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't say anything about the aftermarket mats, but I do have the Chevy Winter Mats. They look pretty **** good (in my opinion) and fit perfectly. I'm glad I got them, granted their probably twice what the aftermarket ones will be but oh well.

I would have liked to wait for Weathertech but I just couldn't do it with the amount of snow/salt we have around here.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*Black Rubber Mats*

If anyone is looking for some black rubber mats and doesn't want to wait for the other aftermarket companies, I picked up some Goodyear ones yesterday for the front. They fit very well and do not SMELL! They were about $34.00 for the two. I have a picture of the label. Will take a picture of the mats later today. The pic is in my Cruze pic album.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice pick up. The MSRP is suprisingly high though. 

It's a compact.

PS: I love that color.


----------

